
What to Expect from Sony's Next-GEN Playstation - tosh
https://www.wired.com/story/exclusive-sony-next-gen-console/
======
externalreality
The term Next-GEN may need to be phased out. We live in an age where Next-GEN
is a transparent server update. Hi-fidelity graphics will soon be streamed
over the web and game /content producers will write to some generalized
platform and upload there games to be streamed. Graphics will improve
transparently as servers and games are updated. Gone are the days of the
console wars.

Basically, buying your own hardware for console gaming is dead (I don't agree
with it but this is where things are going). There may be a PS5 but it will
likely fail. Streaming games is the future (however big brother it is).

------
tosh
tl;dr

    
    
      * 7nm Zen 2 AMD Ryzen
      * GPU Ray Tracing support
      * SSD
      * 8k

